# Survey: Where would your bid be?



## Omas (Aug 18, 2013)

Just did a bid for a broker here in Ohio. One Floor 2 BR Full Basement and Attic. This is a hoarders home, piles of everything and they have critters... previous owners had dogs and cats. It's my understanding the owner has passed away in a nursing facility. Rough estimate 180-200 CY easy, we submitted a bid for $4600.00, where would you be...this is the second to the worst one we ever did. Worst one took our crew a 3 full days, this one will probably be the same. Thanks for your input...


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is a tough one. This house is going to be a nightmare.Full body suits, mask, heavy gloves, the whole nine. Cost alone will run around $3700. $4600 is very low for $180 CYD's. You are only asking for $25.50 a CYD. That's a very good price for the broker and he/she should jump on it. I would have bid closer to $35 a CYD. I have 10 crews, so, my overhead is pretty high. Does the broker want a full REO completed?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

$50 CY min for removing "hazards" + 5-40 yrd dumpster rentals aren't cheep.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Get your crew hepatitus shots and the such. It does a couple of things.
(1) you are showing some responsability
(2) showing you care about your crew. I used to have an end of summer BBQ and I would cook for them. Just come and hang out watch a movie or play volleyball ETC. You have served me and it's time for me to serve you was my thought.

I had a chance to do one where the care taker would deliver food to the door and that was it, during the last months. The care taker said they could see new toilets in the living room everytime that were not there before. THERE AINT ENOUGH RICE IN ASIA I passed without hesitation


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

Why not bid it for $50 a CYD? That's what its worth. The only reason not too is because you are afraid you will be underbid by a hack. How can you profit as you deserve for less? That's a nasty job. I know, I just did one. 200 CYD inside. 150 CYD outside. Charge? $17500 minus 20%. Why assume the service company will pick the lowest bid to approve or send in? They get more money from the higher bid. If we stick together you could bid that job for $10000 and get it based on the quality of your work instead of how cheap you are willing to go.
Rant over.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

The difference is I think Omas is not going through a service company. I charge $50 a CYD to SG, but if a realtor, broker, or Residental customer approached me asking for bids, I'd look at it differently. Once again, different factors for different people. If we all stood together, then what would be the point? And yes, maybe they are afraid of getting underbid. If i would have bid 17,450 for the job you did, i wouldve been doing the job. The service company and mortgage company will ALWAYS go with the lowest bid. All they care about is job completion and they don't care who does it. The service company wants to take care of the client, not you. Remember that.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Omas said:


> Just did a bid for a broker here in Ohio. One Floor 2 BR Full Basement and Attic. This is a hoarders home, piles of everything and they have critters... previous owners had dogs and cats. It's my understanding the owner has passed away in a nursing facility. Rough estimate 180-200 CY easy, we submitted a bid for $4600.00, where would you be...this is the second to the worst one we ever did. Worst one took our crew a 3 full days, this one will probably be the same. Thanks for your input...


Omas,

There are too many variables here for anyone to legitimately help you out. I couldn't hazard a guess without knowing your labor rates, overheads, profit requirements, payment terms, relationship with that broker, etc.

I have done a broker trash out at $25/per CYD before. Debris to dump was light, my labor costs were very low and I completed the job on Wednesday and was paid on that Friday.

Without knowing the particulars I would probably be in the $35-$40 range.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

Irnhrse5 said:


> The difference is I think Omas is not going through a service company. I charge $50 a CYD to SG, but if a realtor, broker, or Residental customer approached me asking for bids, I'd look at it differently. Once again, different factors for different people. If we all stood together, then what would be the point? And yes, maybe they are afraid of getting underbid. If i would have bid 17,450 for the job you did, i wouldve been doing the job. The service company and mortgage company will ALWAYS go with the lowest bid. All they care about is job completion and they don't care who does it. The service company wants to take care of the client, not you. Remember that.


I don't lower my price, but I do occasionally lower the count a bit. If I really want the job. Everyone counts a little differently. I do lots of work in the country and if I can get a burn permit for the 40.pallets and all the scrap and brush and empty boxes I figure those at 2 or 3 cyds per 1 bid. I want the big jobs as much as everyone else, but not if it just means more work for less profit. A nice bonfire in a MN winter is a bonus!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you know what range you need to be in to get the job. You probably already know how to charge for raw garbage and dead soupy animals where you are moreso than we do. On a thumbnail, bill for what you need to cover your overhead and make the job worth your while. The only thing that costs the same in Tenn as Ohio is a Big Mac.


----------



## Omas (Aug 18, 2013)

*Thanks all for your useful comments*

Couple things...we live in the county, so we do get to hoard wood and yard debris for burning, the dump is less than 6 miles from the site, so no roll offs this go around, we will be just using our trailer. Expect $600-800 in dump fees, 2 guys labor for 3 days. Ohio is a difficult state, foreclosures in our area are still over 20%, so there is a lot of work, however there are a lot of low ball hacks that hire out craigslist crews for pennies on the dollar. I know of one guy who pays his men $20.00 a day. Also, in the last month we have had to compete with bidders from MI, KY, IN and PA. A crew from MI recently came to Dayton to do an initial, put the winterization posting in the window, but did not winterize at all. Some not all brokers around here have there own crews and will throw at low bids and only accept high bids so they can low ball and get the bid for their own crew. It's a tough job, but someone has to do it. Again I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

$20 a day for labor??????????????


Seriously you should turn that "company" in to the labor board.


----------



## Omas (Aug 18, 2013)

*Bpwy*

Labor Board says to hard to track...he picks the guys up on the street corner, hires them for a day, usually illegals and then picks up a different crew the next time. There are so many people out there right now trying to feed families people just take what they can get. It's a sad state of affairs, but it happens across multiple industries, ours is not the only one. Interesting tidbit...over 50% of the apparel factories in USA are sweatshops paying a little more than 50 cents an hour, statistics from our governments own website. Whats the USA coming to I wonder?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Without looking at photos this is a tough one. I have seen clean horders and filthy horders. There are likely a lot of salable items in the home. I am able to dump 16 Cu Yds in my dump trailer at the local landfill for $30-$50 and could do a 200 yard home that close to the landfill in 2-3 days. I will tell you one thing, *BE SURE THE FAMILY HAS SIGNED OFF ON THE CONTENTS OR THE BROKER HAS DONE A PERSONAL PROPERTY EVICTION!!!!! * Wannabe can tell you about an old ratty couch that nearly cost him 10K if i remember correctly.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

if the house is this bad,it will need lots of repair,doubtful anyone would stick 10g or more to clean it out in their right mind,i have seen crazier stuff happen though with these.i agree at 4600.00 they should be burning your phone up giving you the go ahead.


----------

